# Dominant Colors for Bloodlines?



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Do all bloodlines have a dominant color? I know the OFRN is red and the Chaos/Watchdog/RE & such are blue, but do other bloodlines have a dominant color. I know most lines are bred for function not color but if a certain dog is a certain color and it's a Ch. / breed quality does that color seem to get passed down more often in the line? This question was asked to me by a friend and I'm trying to find a credible answer.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I would think that yes to a certain degree the colour is past on. Lets say you have a champ. blue and you want to breed him to a champ. red you would have 1:4 chance of getting a blue because blue is a recessive colour. but if that blue goes on to be a champ. and you breed him to another blue you would get 1:2 blues.


----------

